# Sram Red / Dura-ace



## johnnydrz (May 6, 2008)

I just would like to report on my first ride with my new parts. 70km on mostly flat terrain. Most importantly, shifters/drivetrain. I installed RED shifters, Dura-Ace cassette, Dura-Ace chain, Rival derailleur (waiting for my Force derailleur). I've been using Ultegra 9-speed for the last 6 years. No complaints there. I changed my chainrings to FSA 10-speed 39/50. I'm also waiting for a Force front derailleur so I was using my old Ultegra front. No problem, works very well. All these parts were recommended by my mechanic, a Shimano guru and a top mechanic in North America (Fortunately for me, he's in Montreal!!!) 

My impressions: this combo is perfect for those who want: vey fast, precise and efficient shifting. People with smaller hands, like me. It is noiseless. I quickly realized the only thing I was hearing was my tires rolling on the asphalt. Zero-loss is fantastic. Going to a smaller cog requires almost no movement. FAST. Got used to it within the first 10km. For me, this is a definite upgrade. The only thing that is "noisy", is the shifter itself when shifting. Kind of Campy-like. 

I am extremely satisfied with my new equipment. 

Feel free to ask questions or to add your comments.

Regards from Canada,

Johnnydrz
ps. by the way, my mechanic is Howard Lee, at Cycles St-Laurent.


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

Interesting!

I've been having shifting issues with my full Force groupset since i got it a few months ago. Put on a dura-ace chain last week and that has seemed to quiet things down a bit, but its still too noisy for my liking. I might go for a ultegra cassette and see if that helps. That and new Alligator I-Link (nokon like) cables...


----------



## johnnydrz (May 6, 2008)

The cables I installed are the Gore Ride-On that came with the RED shifters. They have been flawless for me.

Johnnydrz


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

I just installed an almost complete red group. Only exception is chain (using ultegra 10sp) cassette (dura ace 11-23), and used the force bottom bracket ( could not justify the price difference for so little gain). My previous setup is a mix of Ultegra & Dura Ace components. Was using Ultegra shifters, 9sp dura ace cranks (53x39), 10sp DA fr der., 10sp DA rr der, 9sp ulegra brakes. I have ridden a bike with full 10sp DA gruppo and I could not tell the difference between my ultegra's and DA shifters. All I can say is DAMN!!!! Down shifts are damn quick and precise.Upshifts are nice and precise also. On my setup the last 3 gears in back I can't use if I'm in the small ring up front( no problem by me). All gears are usable in the big ring using the trim function. Only adjustment I need to do right now is I need to raise the shifters up slightly, I have a slight downward feeling to them. One thing I never really liked with my ultegra setup ( even shimano's mtn stuff ) is the upshift click. To me it is too soft causing go past every once in awhile. Necessitating an extra downshift and then an upshift cause I went too far the first time. I just like to hear that upshift click and its in gear. I'm just loving this setup. Pics to follow both in this forum and the Giant forum.


----------

